# Vanguard Spotting Scope - Endeavor XF80a



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Vanguard Endeavor XF 80mm Angled Spotting Scope - new in box. I took it out of the box once and decided I wanted a smaller spotter, so it's for sale. New price online for this scope is $489 (amazon) and I'm asking $400. Located in Logan. (comes with carrying case too). I will ship it for $10 anywhere in the lower 48.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Drop price to $375 OBO


----------

